# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  МиГ-29СМТ 9-19P, Помощь с проектом

## Драган

Привет, мои друзья 

Сначала позвольте представиться. Я Драган Сузич, и я из Сербии.Я работаю 10 лет в сербских ВВС на МиГ-29. 

Я начинаю строить модельный комплект MiG-29SMT 1/48 от G.W.H. 

Как мы все знаем, этот комплект модели не имеет правильного центрального топливного бака. Я сам строил эту часть. У меня проблема с фотографиями этого топливного бака. Я пытался найти его в Интернете, но его очень мало. Я не вижу подробностей, особенно с нижней стороны. 
И самое главное - это рисунки с надписями об использовании. Также конкретная модель, которую я построил, составляет 9-19P. Обновлен вариант SMT в новых зеленых тонах. 
Также есть контейнер с пассивной защитой под вертикальным стабилизатором и этот датчик на нижней стороне ближе к концу каждого крыла. Я предоставляю вам фотографии моих друзей, что у меня есть. Если у кого-то есть некоторые из этих фотографий, будьте добры, пошлите меня, чтобы я мог его построить. Пожалуйста.Также, что такое система пассивной защиты. Как его зовут. Фотографии, которые я могу создать, когда крышка снизу снизу. Я знаю, что есть патроны размером 50 мм. Но как они выглядят вместе, когда они находятся в активной фазе, когда самолет отправляется в командировку. в нашей авиационной силе мы не имеем такого оборудования.Также этот датчик на вертикальных стабилизаторах и перед заправочным зондом. Все эти детали не были представлены в наборе моделей GWH. Вот фотографии тех деталей, которые мне нужны. 

Я представляю вам то, что у меня уже есть.Я хочу построить самолет номер 23 из кампании из Сирии.Это то, что у меня есть из этих деталей. Мне нужно более подробно рассмотреть эти детали и посмотреть, как я могу это сделать. А также напечатаю надписи на этих деталях, у меня есть друг, который печатает наклейки.















Я начал строить внешний центральный топливный бак. 

И это все, что я сделал сейчас, потому что у меня недостаточно фотографий деталей. 

Это самолет, который я хочу построить. Это номер 23 из кампании из Сирии. Некоторое время назад они вернулись на родину. 














Это фильм, когда герои возвращаются домой.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CukQFjfe8tY&t=50s 

Я также пробовал из какого-то фильма, чтобы сделать несколько снимков, но это очень плохое качество. 







Но наиболее важными являются детали от близких и надписей. Кроме того, что антенны под конец каждого крыла, чтобы увидеть его соединение с крылом, которое я могу сделать, с каждой антенной с обеих сторон от внутреннего и наружного. Также подробно на большом корпусе флюса под фюзеляжем, контейнере пассивных контрмер, ниже вертикали хвост.

Пожалуйста, друзья мои, помогите мне закончить мой модельный комплект, это очень важно для меня, потому что я поставлю его рядом с нашим МиГ-29, потому что они оба воины против тероризма, и они самые красивые воздушные шары в мире, и это только мое вдохновение для этого хобби. Все остальное в этом хобби не имеет значения для меня, пока я не закончу этот проект, и все остальное для меня глупо, если я не смогу построить этот комплект модели. И я всерьез подумываю прекратить делать это хобби, если не найду, что мне нужно для моего проекта. Эти два МиГ-29 в 1/48 являются моими жизненными проектами ... вы знаете, как это чувство ... все остальное, что мне не нравится, только два МиГ-29, которые у меня есть на моей полке, и когда я вернулся с работать, чтобы наслаждаться этими двумя.

Большое спасибо моим друзьям. 
Жду вашу помощь. 

Драган.

----------


## An-Z

Привет! Тут https://www.walkarounds.ru/index.php...29smt/start-80 можно увидеть нижнюю часть фюзеляжа МиГ-29СМТ и многое другое. По 9-19P смогу подкинуть фотографии вечером

----------


## Драган

Спасибо вам, дорогой друг, очень. Я видел эти фотографии, которые вы указали на них. Но, к сожалению, это старый тип варианта CMT. Кроме того, нет снимков центрального топливного бака, антенн, датчиков под крыльями, пассивных контрмер под фюзеляжем вблизи конца летательного аппарата, который находится только на новом варианте, и нет никаких шансов увидеть, что мне нужно для тех частей, которые мне нужны, мне нужна ваша помощь, и я еще раз благодарю вас. Пожалуйста, если у вас есть что-то подробное для MiG-29CMT-P, пожалуйста, помогите мне в этом, это много значит для меня. Все подробности, которые мне нужны для моего проекта, я упоминаю в своем сообщении выше.

Желаю вам всего наилучшего.

----------


## An-Z

Центральный бак

----------


## Драган

Отлично, мой друг. Теперь нам нужно просто найти этот топливный бак, в котором есть эти надписи, которые я показываю вам на этой картине. В случае с CMT-P есть надписи, вы увидите на картинке. Это очень важно, потому что я строю самолет номер 23 и на у этого авиационного топливного бака были такие надписи, все, что я нашел, это не 23-й номер, но надписи были такими же, как на картинке. И если бы можно было найти снимок снизу, потому что, когда вы закончите набор моделей, эта часть снизу будет самой заметной, и все надписи ..
Вы сделали меня счастливым, мой друг, я всегда буду помнить вас и вашу помощь. Помогите мне, пока мы не найдем все для этого проекта. Я был очень грустным человеком, ты снова делал меня счастливым человеком.



Желаю вам всего наилучшего,
Ваш друг.

----------


## An-Z

По "Р" только такое

----------


## Драган

Мой дорогой друг,

Вы мастер, я не знаю, как вам благодарить. Все, что я могу сказать, это то, что я приглашаю вас стать моим гостем в моем доме, и что я показываю вам свою историю авиации и что мой дом - это ваш дом, мой брат !!!!

Последнее, что мы должны завершить этот проект, - это выяснить, что написано на этой небольшой надписи на контейнере контрмер, и как он выглядит, что контейнер контрмер снизу, когда обложка удалена, потому что это только последние оставленные вещи, а также на центральном топливном баке. :-)

И это последние три вещи, которые мне нужны, давайте закончим это, брат. :-)





Я действительно не знаю, как поблагодарить вас, я прыгаю от счастья, я никогда не думал, что найду эти детали ... позвольте просто закончить три последние вещи !!! :-) :-) :-)

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за приглашение! Я очень хочу побывать у вас на авиабазе и хорошенько пофотографировать ваши МиГи. Позже мы договоримся об этом)) По последним трём вопросам у меня нет ответа сейчас. Но скоро у нас будут соревнования "Авиадартс" и если там будут 9-19Р, я обращу внимание на эти детали.

----------


## Драган

Хорошо, друг мой, пожалуйста, не забывай меня. Если это необходимо, я напомню вам об этом, можете ли вы рассказать мне, когда это время?

Но рассказать о том, что сейчас наиболее важно, - это следующие три вещи:
1.) Более внимательный взгляд на надписи на контейнере пассивных контрмер.
2.) Более внимательный взгляд на надписи на центральном топливном баке.
3.) Посмотрите снизу контейнера контрмер, как вы можете ближе, когда крышка снизу, удаляется. Потому что я хочу работать с моделью, готовым к действию, с оружием. Это похоже на наш МиГ-29. Старайтесь, что эти два модельных комплекта будут стоять рядом друг с другом.

Я жду ваших трех фотографий как любопытный ребенок.
Все лучшее, мой друг,
Драган.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> И это последние три вещи, которые мне нужны, давайте закончим это, брат. :-)


Слева и справа две одинаковые надписи "ПОСЛЕ УСТАНОВКИ ШПИЛЬКИ ЗАФИКСИРУЙ ЕЕ"

----------


## Драган

Мой дорогой друг,
Большое вам спасибо, мои исследования в проекте близки к концу, с вашей помощью. Еще раз спасибо, теперь осталось только прочитать эти маленькие надписи, также на пассивную контрмеру...И все остальное, что я написал в сообщении выше.
 Но спасибо от всего сердца.

----------


## Драган

Дорогие друзья,
Спасибо за вашу любезную информацию, для моего проекта есть еще одна вещь. Чтобы посмотреть, как это выглядит, когда этот пассивный контейнер выглядит, когда он открыт для оперативного использования. И если кто-то может помочь мне увидеть, какой номер здесь, на этой фотографии, потому что я хочу построить синее число 23. Это то, что мало, рядом с кокпитом.

----------


## Драган

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие братья, летчики, просто чтобы проверить, есть ли у кого-то информация и фотография по этому предмету, по моему проекту, по этим фотографиям нижнего контейнера для пассивных контрмер, когда крышка снята, и как она выглядит точно.

----------


## Драган

Помогите, братья. Кто-нибудь знает, что здесь написано, я нашел, как это выглядит на правой стороне, я не могу найти, как это выглядит на левой стороне. Это единственное изображение, которое я смог найти для правой стороны под хвостовым контейнером, но не могу найти его при ближайшем рассмотрении, чтобы увидеть надписи. На правой стороне первый номер и
тогда письма "пр".

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Написано в 2 строки:
*25-лев*
УВ-5-08(50)ЛЕВЫЙ

*25-лев*: 
где «25» - бортовой номер самолёта, «лев» - левый.

Аналогично, как по правому борту для самолёта с бортовым номером «*22*»: 





> Чтобы посмотреть, как это выглядит, когда этот пассивный контейнер выглядит, когда он открыт для оперативного использования.


Блок выброса калибра 50 мм универсального устройства выброса УВ-5 для МиГ-29СМТ выглядит примерно так:


Снаряжение блока выброса калибра 50 мм устройства выброса УВ-50 (появился раньше УВ-5):


Похожие устройства выброса УВ-26 калибра 26 мм / 50 мм:
 
Устройства выброса пассивных помех

----------


## Драган

Большое спасибо, мой брат. Также последний вопрос об этом проекте моего. Может ли кто-нибудь помочь мне с объяснением, или фото, как это выглядит, когда он установлен на самолете, когда эта крышка снята. Это последнее, что осталось сделать на моей модели, чтобы представить самолет из сирийской кампании.


Также, что интересно для этого варианта 9-19P, это верхний контейнер патрона 26 мм. Может кто-то также найти какую-нибудь картину, как она выглядит, когда крышка снята, потому что я хочу представить свой модельный комплект готовым к действию.



На старых вариантах верхний контейнер выглядит так, у меня есть эти картинки, но как выглядят эти новые на 9-19P???

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Там стоят 2 блока выброса устройства выброса УВ-5, как на Су-34:


В каждом отверстии установлен патрон калибра 50 мм. Типа такого:
  

На Су-30СМ:

----------


## Драган

Спасибо, а это верх? 26 мм?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Не такая. Похожая. 
Это блок БВП-30-26М. 30 патронов калибра 26 мм. 
Каналы идут под углом:


Патрон ППИ-26-2-1:


Снаряжение БВП-30-26М патронами ППИ-26 калибра 26 мм самолёта МиГ-29А (9.12А) ВВС Чехословакии, сер. номер 2960526377:
 
Фотогалерея.

----------


## Драган

> Не такая. Похожая. 
> Это блок БВП-30-26М. 30 патронов калибра 26 мм. 
> Каналы идут под углом:
> 
> 
> Патрон ППИ-26-2-1:
> 
> 
> Снаряжение БВП-30-26М патронами ППИ-26 калибра 26 мм самолёта МиГ-29А (9.12А) ВВС Чехословакии, сер. номер 2960526377:
> ...


Спасибо, мой брат, я боялся, что это почтение, потому что оно написано на блоке «УВ-5-08 (26)», а старый вариант: БВП-30-26М. Так что это меня смущает. А также, когда вы смотрите на эту деталь на старом и новом варианте обложки, человек спрашивает себя, как она выглядит под обложкой.


У меня есть мысли, что блок также отличается, но кажется, что отличается только прикрепление обложки. И я не знаю, почему они не написали на блоке БВП-30-26М, а написали УВ-5-08 ( 26). Может быть, просто обложка почтителен.
И что это за небольшая область возле блока?

----------


## Polikarpoff

есть предположение, что УВ-5-08(50) состоит из блоков УВ-50, а УВ-5-02 (26) из блока УВ-26




> И что это за небольшая область возле блока?


там указаны типы пиротехнических патронов - ППИ-26 и ППР-26 (соответственно тепловые и отражатели), возможно переключатель

----------


## Драган

> есть предположение, что УВ-5-08(50) состоит из блоков УВ-50, а УВ-5-02 (26) из блока УВ-26
> 
> 
> там указаны типы пиротехнических патронов - ППИ-26 и ППР-26 (соответственно тепловые и отражатели), возможно переключатель


Хорошо, брат, спасибо, так что главное отличие старого и нового одного блока с верхней стороны заключается в том, что болты и возможность выбирать патрона 26 мм, эти два типа?Он практически такой же, как старый, только эти способности? Пожалуйста, ответьте мне, кто знает, что не ошибитесь на моем модельном комплекте.

----------


## Драган

> есть предположение, что УВ-5-08(50) состоит из блоков УВ-50, а УВ-5-02 (26) из блока УВ-26
> 
> 
> там указаны типы пиротехнических патронов - ППИ-26 и ППР-26 (соответственно тепловые и отражатели), возможно переключатель


Мои братья, я немного запутался, этот блок 26 мм новый такой же, как старый? Пожалуйста, помогите. Нет ли между ними никакого физического уважения, чем использование патрона?

----------


## Драган

Мои братья, я не думаю, что старый и новый блок для верхнего блока одинаковы. Пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть фотография, как выглядит УВ-5-08 (26), пожалуйста, поделитесь ею со мной, чтобы я смог построить свою модель. Спасибо.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МиГ-29СМТ (тип. 9.18), борт № «918 белый», сер. № 48-15, зав. № 2960536050, РСК МиГ.

----------


## Драган

Пожалуйста, мои братья, помогите мне с моим проектом, и с этими деталями об этих контейнерах.

----------

